# Biz Insurance



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

What type of insurance do I need to do a trade show? Or should I say all what insurance will I need?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

A few phone calls and I think I might know. It looks like I will need a Biz. policy and add the coverage I need. Now I came up with theft, lost or damage coverage. I also figure on liability as well. Is there something else I might need? And I was told that it would cost a min. of $500 a yr., does that sound right?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you just want insurance for the trade show, that is very inexpensive.

Normally, you just need to find a Comprehensive General Liability policy with Personal Injury coverage and have the trade show listed as additional insureds.

Usually the policy limits are about a million dollars for the liability and the personal injury.

You can probably get that for under $100 if you shop around.

Just Google "event insurance" and you will get more than what you need!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

What about theft? Is there some type of insurance for that? I called one of the events I'd like to do and they told me I did not need any insurance. They said they cover the liability part. No one has told me anything about theft. The agent I talked with said I could not get it for an event type setting.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not sure about theft. 

One way to take care of the worry of theft would be to set up all of your fixtures (tables, chairs, racks, etc.) on the move-in date, then get there early to place your apparel where you want it.

At the end of each day, take it back with you. Some shows may not want you to do this, buy it wouldn't hurt to ask.

There may be some business general business policies that cover theft at events, but I'm not sure. That would require some checking. I'll get back to you on that.......


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Buechee said:


> What about theft? Is there some type of insurance for that? I called one of the events I'd like to do and they told me I did not need any insurance. They said they cover the liability part. No one has told me anything about theft. The agent I talked with said I could not get it for an event type setting.


Check with your homeowners insurer. Even though your stuff is considered commercial, some homeowners carriers will insure commercial stuff if it is a home-based business. Same for liability.

If your business is not home based, and you have a shop somewhere, check with the carrier insuring your shop. Most, if not all of the coverage there will apply to a temporary location such as a trade show.

Be careful with what the show told you about liability. They may cover it, but for them, not for you. You still should have your own policy in your own name.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Buechee said:


> A few phone calls and I think I might know. It looks like I will need a Biz. policy and add the coverage I need. Now I came up with theft, lost or damage coverage. I also figure on liability as well. Is there something else I might need? And I was told that it would cost a min. of $500 a yr., does that sound right?


We have used Schoff Darby for tradeshows with no hassles. You can either do one tradeshow or get covered for 6 months to a year for all tradeshows you show at within that period. Very affordable, easy to apply and they were referred to us by the Orlando Orange County Convention Center. Hope this helps...


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lifestar, what is their contact info? I tried a quick search but came up empty.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> Lifestar, what is their contact info? I tried a quick search but came up empty.


You can find everything at Shoff Darby Companies, Inc.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for that.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can also try:

Vendors and Exhibitors

If you are home based: How to buy RLI Home Business Insurance


----------

